# Battlefield Bad Company 2



## philkilla (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm looking forward to this. The demo rocks pretty hard on 360. I don't know if there will be dedicated servers or not, but I don't get robbed by magic bullets and lag near as much as in MW2.


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 8, 2010)

no dedicated. I'm in PC closed beta, it's really cool, but I'm already sick of the map, so back to MW2 atm  but it looks very promising, just shooting in CQB feels kinda heavyweight, like it's impossible to be sure if your bullet will hit or not :/


----------



## GazPots (Feb 8, 2010)

I found the controls horribly sluggish. So much so i cancelled my preorder. I was quite disappointed. 


If only it had decent controls (feel wise that is) i'd be very happy with it. The utter mayhem on it was quite fun aswell as seeing bullet drop in a game finally.


----------



## Pauly (Feb 16, 2010)

Remember that it's a Beta, not just a demo. The whole point of it existing is for people to play and then register their crits with the devs so that they can change things for the better for the final version. If something bugs you, let the devs know. A few things have already been changed since it first came out (at least with the PC version), and the idea is they'll keep responding to feedback to make the game as good as it can be.


----------



## GazPots (Feb 16, 2010)

I highly doubt they'll drastically change the controls at this stage.


And if by magic EA DO actually do something like that (which would be great) please infrom the forum. I loved the game but the controls were so sluggish i couldn't bring myself to buy it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't get why everyone loves the demo? I'm not being difficult here, I'd genuinely like to know. When I played it, it was mainly confusing and I couldn't tell who was my friend, who was my enemy, or what you were supposed to be doing...


----------



## Pauly (Mar 3, 2010)

Getting good reviews now it's out.


----------



## Mexi (Mar 3, 2010)

I could never play any FPS without a mouse+keyboard
it's just so horribly inaccurate and slow by comparison


----------



## philkilla (Mar 3, 2010)

This game is awesome. MW2 is officially dead IMO.

Only thing I don't like is the over abundance of snipers. Granted, sniping is cool but when 7-8 out of 12 players are sniping it gets old.

EX: Hardcore mode is great because you can drop someone with a nice burst from an AR...add on a bunch of snipers and everytime you peak around you get shot or there is an artillery strike.

I really hope they put a limit on the amount of snipers per team.


----------



## Pauly (Mar 3, 2010)

Hopefully they will realise that the incentives for actually winning games are more important than their k/d ratio and you have to work together as a team to get shit done.


----------



## philkilla (Mar 4, 2010)

You can thank MW2 for this douchebaggery..


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 4, 2010)

Did any of you buy the full version for PC? I'm thinking of getting it and wanted to know if it was decent as well as if I have some friends to add so I'll get some actual TEAMMATES!


----------



## Pauly (Mar 4, 2010)

Don't own it but I'm certain the multi-player kicks MW2's arse, and it's a 'proper' PC game rather than just a console port as PC versions of multi-platform titles tend to sell the lowest so sometimes get neglected. Not the case here.


----------



## ToniS (Mar 5, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Did any of you buy the full version for PC? I'm thinking of getting it and wanted to know if it was decent as well as if I have some friends to add so I'll get some actual TEAMMATES!



I has it!! And it's great!

And I can be your friend


----------



## Pauly (Mar 5, 2010)

Jeez, this almost looks as good as Crysis at full wack!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 5, 2010)

Ok looks like I am getting a copy on Sunday! LOL


----------



## lobee (Mar 5, 2010)

Shit. Do want! I've never traded in an Xbox360 game before, so how much would I likely get each for GTAIV, Halo 3, or CODIV from somewhere like Gamestop?


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 5, 2010)

FUCK EA Games!  Figures the day I get it their servers went down so not only can I NOT activated my extras from the Limited Edition version for PC but I can't access multiplayer!  FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUU!!!!!


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm probably getting it this evening. I've played on beta, and it was absolutely marvelous. also downloaded it and played through the singleplayer (I always download games before buying them, and I don't care if you'll be bashing me for this, but that's what I'll always do. And ever since I got into beta I knew I'll be buying this game ) and the performance and graphics were even better than beta.





that's what it is


----------



## lobee (Mar 7, 2010)

Are the 360 servers down? I haven't been able to connect to the multiplayer demo for days.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2010)

They on and off yesterday, but if you waited long enough it would usually connect you. I bought the game on wednesday and its flat out fucking awesome, especially with friends!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 7, 2010)

lobee said:


> Are the 360 servers down? I haven't been able to connect to the multiplayer demo for days.



The EA servers (for all I'm assuming) are down still. I logged in for a few hours on Friday and nothing... couldn't connect to the servers. Glad I spent $50 on a game and the company can't even get their hosting squared away when they force you to use it. 



Stealthtastic said:


> They on and off yesterday, but if you waited long enough it would usually connect you. I bought the game on wednesday and its flat out fucking awesome, especially with friends!



Everyone who has been able to get online has said the same thing, I wish I could get online!  The server was up long enough earlier for me to register my multiplayer add-ons from the LE version of the game, I connected to a server and then (of course!) PunkBuster POS software booted me for some unknown reason. Looked it up and apparently it is happening to lots of folks. Updated with PB to their absolute latest revision and.... now the EA servers are down. Seriously... WHAT.... THE.... FUCK!!!!


----------



## lobee (Mar 7, 2010)

^Yeah I was planning on buying this game on Friday, but I never got around to it. I'm glad I waited because if they don't get their issues sorted I'll just have to read more books.


----------



## Dark Aegis (Mar 7, 2010)

The servers keep going on and off and I keep getting disconnected for whatever reason. But it is pretty fun.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 8, 2010)

tongarr said:


> I has it!! And it's great!
> 
> And I can be your friend



Sweet!  How do you add someone to a friend's list in EA Games? I know how to do it in Steam but not sure how EA handles it? 



Dark Aegis said:


> The servers keep going on and off and I keep getting disconnected for whatever reason. But it is pretty fun.



 I **FINALLY** got on last night and had about 3 games on a server before I realized how late it was and had to get off so I would wake up for work this morning!  The 3 games I had were awesome though!  I can't wait until they (hopefully soon, if ever... damn you EA!!! ) fix the server issues so I can get online more consistently!  

I also agree about the prior comments regarding teamwork and BF:BC2. I wish more folks would understand it's a team-centric game and if you're looking to play deathmatch MW2 is definitely more your speed. I'm over there trying to secure the base solo fighting off tanks with explosive traps I laid on the road and I get ambushed by 3 guys WORKING TOGETHER!  If I had backup in that scenario it would have been much easier to cover the base and move on to the next one.  We need to get an SS.org match going! 


Also has anyone found the singleplayer buggy? I keep getting lockups/freezes while playing campaign. My processor and video card are way more than needed to run at full and I have other graphic-intensive games running DX11 with no issues?  It's always like halfway to the next save point too!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 8, 2010)

Every single EA game i've ever played has server issues. Everysingle battlefield is plagued by the same problems connection wise but EA don't bother their arse to figure out how to fix it before they release the fucking game do they?


As for BF:BC2 my copy is in transit and i'm STILL waiting on the fucker arriving. Still i'm not to bothered about waiting as my eyes are infected to fuck and i my head is pounding from flu.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 8, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Every single EA game i've ever played has server issues. Everysingle battlefield is plagued by the same problems connection wise but EA don't bother their arse to figure out how to fix it before they release the fucking game do they?



I've owned a few Battlefield titles and always had issues with connecting to the EA servers. This is the first time I have picked one up at the release date and was surprised that I couldn't get online. I figured the other ones were having problems because I bought them a year or 3 after release!


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 8, 2010)

Just bought it (PC of course)

add me up: Nocticula


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 8, 2010)

Was able to get on for about an hour or so without any boots, there is a tinge of lag every so often that is annoying but the gameplay is superb when it's running on all cylinders!  Destructable environments in an FPS = no camping for you, Mr. Sniper!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 9, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I've owned a few Battlefield titles and always had issues with connecting to the EA servers. This is the first time I have picked one up at the release date and was surprised that I couldn't get online. I figured the other ones were having problems because I bought them a year or 3 after release!





Bizarrely EVERY game i joined in this game worked first time. Only one of about 15 had horrendous lag.



Also the hardcore mode rocks but is a bit too sniper orientated. 


Gripes? It seems the controls still have the input lag that makes fine aiming a fucking nightmare. But it's a welcome and awesome break from MW2.



Super long range snipes to the forehead as the guy parachutes in from respawn are things of beauty.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 9, 2010)

I remember why I loved playing Battlefield: BC so much on 360, BC2 just improves upon it with even nicer graphics!  I wish more companies included destructable environments in FPS-style games, nothing better than firing a rocket at a building to see three dudes camping there totally exposed!  As long as the EA servers stay up, I see myself sinking a ton of hours into this game!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 9, 2010)

Holy shit, this game just keeps getting more fun. 


I don't really give a shit if i die a lot as i enjoy playing it (as opposed to spawn and die in MW2 shit). It's just a blast to play. So far my only gripe is that i can't get enough chopper time to sort out its wonky controls. Apart from that i'm getting right into it. Ranking up takes a while but i'm almost at the 12x scopes for snipers and a few new guns.


Also headshotting someone from across a map gives you LOTS of points. 


PS - Hardcore mode only.


----------



## lobee (Mar 9, 2010)

Is it possible that they've shut down the demo multiplayer altogether? I really want to buy the game for 360, but if the fact that I can't even connect to the EA servers for the demo is any indication of the connection problems I'm gonna have with the full version there's no way I'm buying this game.


----------



## philkilla (Mar 9, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Holy shit, this game just keeps getting more fun.
> 
> 
> I don't really give a shit if i die a lot as i enjoy playing it (as opposed to spawn and die in MW2 shit). It's just a blast to play. So far my only gripe is that i can't get enough chopper time to sort out its wonky controls. Apart from that i'm getting right into it. Ranking up takes a while but i'm almost at the 12x scopes for snipers and a few new guns.
> ...



Are you one of those douchebags that ONLY SNIPES!!?!??!?

So effing annoying...



lobee said:


> Is it possible that they've shut down the demo multiplayer altogether? I really want to buy the game for 360, but if the fact that I can't even connect to the EA servers for the demo is any indication of the connection problems I'm gonna have with the full version there's no way I'm buying this game.



The Demo is done completely. No connectivity. The servers are usually pretty solid. Much better than Modern Fagware 2's super bullet lagfest.


----------



## ivancic1al (Mar 9, 2010)

my buddy got it for ps3, so far i dig it more than MW2, just because of the multi team aspect for the deathmatch type games. the lack of a time limit can be terrible especially if everybody except you decides to camp and fucking snipes....the games can go on for quite awhile. however, unlike MW2, i tend not to get as frustrated. the playing field seems to be more even, idk call me crazy. nice refreshing fps though. thumbs up!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 10, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Are you one of those douchebags that ONLY SNIPES!!?!??!?
> 
> So effing annoying...
> 
> ...



Hey, i only got the game 1 day ago! But no i don't JUST snipe. It gets boring after a game or 2. I've been doing vehicles and assault for the last 5 games or more. People who only snipe are generally one of the most annoying people in the game. They're akin to those idiots on MW2 who ran about with an Intervention for close quarter combat.

Anyone who disregards the other classes are missing out on a fucking hilarious game. Getting revived by a medic to then shove a launcher nade up your "killer"'s ass is amazing. Only beaten by when his teammates spawn behind him and your tank buddy chomps them down for you. 

I do feel your sniper pain though. Been coming up against a LOT of high ranking snipers who just blow you away from a long distance easily.


EDIT - Main servers down for anyone?


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 10, 2010)

I was playing last night for about an hour or two, LOVE the game now that the server issues are mostly resolved (occasionally get a nice little punkbuster kick on some servers... pretty lame! ) and I'm ranking up slowly but surely. Looking forward to unlocking some more of the guns/items. I think I just unlocked mortars with the sniper last night but that was the last game before I had to shut down and head to bed!  Looking like I can take Friday off since I've been working 11-hour days this week so I will be playing almost all day if possible!  Should be ranking up my guys soon!    

I should have a lot more weapons/items unlocked at that point, getting used to the firing/aiming differences between this game (more realistic, bullets drop over distance, running spray is inaccurate etc.) so the learning curve is becoming less and less steep at this point. I nailed a few headshots from across the map and using the scope to get "spot assists" as a sniper has been cool too, I point them out and let my teammates who are closer to ambush those guys!  If you guys are playing on PC please post your tags and I'll try to add as many of you tonight or Friday as possible so maybe we can get some squad action going with people who know how to work as a team!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Mar 10, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Are you one of those douchebags that ONLY SNIPES!!?!??!?
> 
> So effing annoying....


 
And you must be one of the douchebags that complain every 2 seconds in a game because shit aint going your way...

I love sniping and knifing people like you 

The game looks sweet, a couple of friends have it and say it's alright except for the sluggish controls.


----------



## philkilla (Mar 10, 2010)

Mindcrime1204 said:


> And you must be one of the douchebags that complain every 2 seconds in a game because shit aint going your way...
> 
> I love sniping and knifing people like you
> 
> The game looks sweet, a couple of friends have it and say it's alright except for the sluggish controls.



Only in MW2  . I don't mind sniping, personally I love it and I counter-snipe too. It's just annoying and stupid when the 3/4 of the other team snipes. You spawn on a friend, dead. You spawn in the rear, dead. The snipers are only really a problem in hardcore because they are all 1 shot kill...so that means extra noobtacular snipe fests. In regular mode they are just stupid because they always lose.

I would love to put your squad against my squad any day...you WILL have a bad time.

BTW, the controls are pretty close to being a soldier IMO (not that I would have any experience...) tell your friends to try putting on 80-90 pounds worth of kit and run around.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 10, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Only in MW2  . I don't mind sniping, personally I love it and I counter-snipe too. It's just annoying and stupid when the 3/4 of the other team snipes.



I wish they would implement the Team Fortress 2 class system for multiplayer and only allow a set amount out of the total members of the team to be a certain class in each match. It is pretty ridiculous when 8 out of 10 people are playing as snipers!


----------



## philkilla (Mar 10, 2010)

Yah that would be pretty awesome.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 10, 2010)

I just beat single player. You know why? Because the server connecions keep going down!!!  Damn you EA, the game is awesome and I would love to play it... want to help me out?


----------



## Dark Aegis (Mar 10, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I wish they would implement the Team Fortress 2 class system for multiplayer and only allow a set amount out of the total members of the team to be a certain class in each match. It is pretty ridiculous when 8 out of 10 people are playing as snipers!



That does seem to happen a lot. Also it would nice if it auto balanced the teams.


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 11, 2010)

Dark Aegis said:


> That does seem to happen a lot. Also it would nice if it auto balanced the teams.


yea, but once, 10 of us beat ~20 enemies on Isla Innocentes. we were defending, and our squad was just the best I've ever had (pug squad), we were in the very top 4 and there were no noobs in our team. yet the attackers sucked, I killed 5 ppl with mortar strike when they were IN a helo  and killed the pilot twice with M24. So it's not the number but skill and teamplay that matters.

btw, both of you, say your nicks. NAO


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 11, 2010)

I literally just bought this from ebgames online. Should be here on Monday.


Shame I can't play with you international chaps though.


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 11, 2010)

lol, 3-4 players and all from different time zones


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 11, 2010)

ArChAnGeL510 is my nick, clan is [777]!


----------



## philkilla (Mar 11, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> ArChAnGeL510 is my nick, clan is [777]!



Were you in hardcore rush last night? Someone named archangel was giving me a workout...


----------



## darbdavys (Mar 11, 2010)

My nick's Nocticula, add me


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 11, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Were you in hardcore rush last night? Someone named archangel was giving me a workout...



Hehe I was in fact.... interesting.... what is your name?


----------



## philkilla (Mar 11, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Hehe I was in fact.... interesting.... what is your name?



philkilla616


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'll have to see... is there a way to show recent players in BC2?


----------



## philkilla (Mar 11, 2010)

If you go to guide and friends list, RB over and there is a recent list. If you've played games I'd be way down there. I'll take a look as well..


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 11, 2010)

Add me, stealthtastic is my gamertag.


----------



## ToniS (Mar 12, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I was playing last night for about an hour or two, LOVE the game now that the server issues are mostly resolved (occasionally get a nice little punkbuster kick on some servers... pretty lame! ) and I'm ranking up slowly but surely. Looking forward to unlocking some more of the guns/items. I think I just unlocked mortars with the sniper last night but that was the last game before I had to shut down and head to bed!  Looking like I can take Friday off since I've been working 11-hour days this week so I will be playing almost all day if possible!  Should be ranking up my guys soon!
> 
> I should have a lot more weapons/items unlocked at that point, getting used to the firing/aiming differences between this game (more realistic, bullets drop over distance, running spray is inaccurate etc.) so the learning curve is becoming less and less steep at this point. I nailed a few headshots from across the map and using the scope to get "spot assists" as a sniper has been cool too, I point them out and let my teammates who are closer to ambush those guys!  If you guys are playing on PC please post your tags and I'll try to add as many of you tonight or Friday as possible so maybe we can get some squad action going with people who know how to work as a team!



Add me, my tag is tongarr (add me on steam too, my email is [email protected])


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 12, 2010)

tongarr said:


> Add me, my tag is tongarr (add me on steam too, my email is [email protected])



Weird, I tried to add you and it couldn't find anyone under that name?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2010)

It's official: the single player campaign on BF:BC2 kicks the shit out of MW2


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> It's official: the single player campaign on BF:BC2 kicks the shit out of MW2



I beat it already, but I found it more varied and enjoyable than MW2 was.   I wish I had realized how often the ammo drops and weapon caches were available, I would have had more fun with it and ran around with a sniper rifle and shotty more often!  That being said, I collected almost all of the guns so I might go back and mess around now!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2010)

I've pretty much only used the Barrett and the SCAR the whole way through 

This game is a masterclass in level design, some seriously awesome environments. 

Not sure how far in I am but I must be pretty far.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah I alternated between a sniper/rifle+grenade launcher combo to a rocket launcher/machine gun combo. Like I said, thinking of going back and playing through again with different guns. There were maps that lend themselves to sniping and some that don't... I chose to continue sniping anyways!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2010)

Finished it.

The ending was lame, but at least you know they're going to make #3!


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Finished it.
> 
> The ending was lame, but at least you know they're going to make #3!



SPOILER TAGS for the other folks who haven't finished it bro!!!!  



Spoiler



ALASKA!!!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2010)

What spoiler? There's no spoiler in my post? 

In fact, I even worded my post carefully so as to give nothing away


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> What spoiler? There's no spoiler in my post?
> 
> In fact, I even worded my post carefully so as to give nothing away





Scar Symmetry said:


> Finished it.
> 
> The ending was lame, *but at least you know they're going to make #3*!



Not everyone would know there is going to be a third game.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 13, 2010)




----------



## philkilla (Mar 13, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> In fact, I even worded my post carefully so as to give nothing away



Ummmm yah....




Spoiler



THERE IS GOING TO BE A SEQUEL!!!!!


----------



## lobee (Mar 13, 2010)

lobee said:


> Shit. Do want! I've never traded in an Xbox360 game before, so how much would I likely get each for GTAIV, Halo 3, or COD4 from somewhere like Gamestop?


Well, I got $15 for both GTAIV and Halo 3...I should have just kept the fucking things.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 17, 2010)

Getting tired of getting my ass mauled to the ground by super high rankers and chopper whores all the time. Even more tired of the super high ranking chopper whores ON MY TEAM who just teamkill for the vehicle.



Also I get the drop on the enemy and unload the gun for a full second only to have them magically kill me in 1 hit with a magnum and high power ammo. 




Nice one EA, now please fuck off.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2010)

philkilla said:


> Ummmm yah....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, I could be wrong, they might not


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 17, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Hey, I could be wrong, they might not



How could they possibly not follow up based on the ending?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Mar 17, 2010)

Who knows what could go wrong! Nothing is for certain


----------



## AVWIII (Mar 17, 2010)

I was almost disappointed with the single player, but I Love the multiplayer! 
The huge maps make each class incredibly useful and the sniping is absolutely the most entertaining I've ever experienced in an FPS. Especially when you get into sniper battles from opposing sides of the map. Adding bullet drop was a stroke of genius. I actually just finished playing. My only problem with the game is that a couple hours can go by whilst playing without even noticing.


----------



## ittoa666 (Mar 18, 2010)

i really like this game. It blows MW2 out of the water in terms of realism and actual teamwork. i can't get enough.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 18, 2010)

Latest patch for PC makes game unplayable. 


Another goal kicked by EA and Dice. Way to develop lads.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2010)

Bekanor said:


> Latest patch for PC makes game unplayable.
> 
> 
> Another goal kicked by EA and Dice. Way to develop lads.



How do you figure? After the latest patch it doesn't take 10 minutes for the server list to populate and there are far fewer server issues lately. Why not cite specific problems? I haven't had any issues other than some dick admin rebooting a dedicated server because he was losing hardcore and I lost all the XP from that match (which sucked because I had just leveled up).


----------



## -mouse- (Mar 19, 2010)

i might buy this... then again, i am severely tired of shooters... MW2 killed me man


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 19, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> How do you figure? After the latest patch it doesn't take 10 minutes for the server list to populate and there are far fewer server issues lately. Why not cite specific problems? I haven't had any issues other than some dick admin rebooting a dedicated server because he was losing hardcore and I lost all the XP from that match (which sucked because I had just leveled up).



Single player crashes every time I try to play it. Worked fine before the patch, now fun times* ensue. 



*Not actually fun times.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 19, 2010)

Weird, I had a few crashes in singleplayer BEFORE the update, haven't tried it since then. I'll have to give it a go and report back. I know it wasn't my hardware because my PC is pretty decent right now.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 20, 2010)

I played a game of rush 2 days ago and scored 10,405 points in a single match, as a medic no less!!!  I took video of the score and all the bonus pins too.


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 20, 2010)

I love this game so much. Already Rank 23. Anybody that has it on PC feel free to add me. I have a great bunch of guys to play with @ Our server.

I have had 0 issues since the last round of patches.

In game name is CentaurPron


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 20, 2010)

CentaurPorn said:


> I love this game so much. Already Rank 23. Anybody that has it on PC feel free to add me. I have a great bunch of guys to play with @ Our server.
> 
> I have had 0 issues since the last round of patches.
> 
> In game name is CentaurPron



Sent you an add request Coop, did you get it?


----------



## Dark Aegis (Mar 20, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> How do you figure? After the latest patch it doesn't take 10 minutes for the server list to populate and there are far fewer server issues lately. Why not cite specific problems? I haven't had any issues other than some dick admin rebooting a dedicated server because he was losing hardcore and I lost all the XP from that match (which sucked because I had just leveled up).



Dick admins were my #1 gripe with battlefield 2


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 21, 2010)

Played some Rush this afternoon, pretty sure I'm going to stick to that. It's a way more awesome game when there's an objective besides "douche it up with a sniper rifle". 

It's weird adjusting to this from MW2, people take way more damage. It's pretty much single burst kills on MW2. Sometimes it's a good thing and sometimes, when you put a clip into someone at close range or shoot a grenade at their feet and they're still perfectly healthy enough to knife you, it's incredibly irritating.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rush is awesome as long as you don't get stuck on Team Sniper. I was on a team last night that, no joke, was 100% snipers except myself and they were all hiding in the bushes on Rush. WTF. Don't play rush if you're not even going to attempt to capture the base! 

On a side note, I have lost connection to servers THREE times today, anyone else having issues today? Pissing me off because I'm getting mad plants/assists/kills and nothing is counting because you lose all XP if you're not there until it saves it at the VERY end of the match. I had one match that finished and I got booted at the exit lobby before it saved the XP! WTF.


----------



## 7slinger (Mar 21, 2010)

finally getting the hang of this game, I was terrible the first day I played multi

I tried so hard not to snipe at the beginning, but when I'd gone 3 matches in a row without so much as an assist, I had to switch. first round as a sniper 9-6 

been playing the assault class now, really want to get some different weapons other than the starter gun (which is the only one I currently have)


----------



## CentaurPorn (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey Matt I don't think the request went through. Shoot me your in game name. I will double check but I don't remember seeing it.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 21, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Rush is awesome as long as you don't get stuck on Team Sniper. I was on a team last night that, no joke, was 100% snipers except myself and they were all hiding in the bushes on Rush. WTF. Don't play rush if you're not even going to attempt to capture the base!
> 
> On a side note, I have lost connection to servers THREE times today, anyone else having issues today? Pissing me off because I'm getting mad plants/assists/kills and nothing is counting because you lose all XP if you're not there until it saves it at the VERY end of the match. I had one match that finished and I got booted at the exit lobby before it saved the XP! WTF.



I've only been on the receiving end of Team Elite Douche thus far, which was annoying enough. But it was hilariously satisfying to hop a tank and mow them down in their camping spots.

I also love that the pacing doesn't allow people to type a whole bunch of high pitched, 14 year old puberty case crap, and I'm yet to hear a single person on voice which is amazing. Oh an I can't tell you how nice it is to get killed and not see "My little pwny" and other retarded "elite gamer" rubbish.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 21, 2010)

Yeah the only problem I have with that is that aside from pointing and hitting "Q" to spot someone (which in hardcore doesn't help a bit since it won't show markers anyways ) the team or squad aspect becomes a bit more difficult if you're trying to gather a squad to accomplish a certain goal (i.e. taking out a sniper in the bushes or helping to take out a tank). I need to hook up my mic so I can start chatting with my team but I agree, it's awesome not hearing constant mic spamming and lots of typed out messages chock full of lame.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 21, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Yeah the only problem I have with that is that aside from pointing and hitting "Q" to spot someone (which in hardcore doesn't help a bit since it won't show markers anyways ) the team or squad aspect becomes a bit more difficult if you're trying to gather a squad to accomplish a certain goal (i.e. taking out a sniper in the bushes or helping to take out a tank). I need to hook up my mic so I can start chatting with my team but I agree, it's awesome not hearing constant mic spamming and lots of typed out messages chock full of lame.



People marking snipers is useless to me because I have the XM8 with iron sights, anything farther than medium range is just a waste of ammo to try and hit.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 21, 2010)

Bekanor said:


> People marking snipers is useless to me because I have the XM8 with iron sights, anything farther than medium range is just a waste of ammo to try and hit.



That would mean you're playing as an Engineer though wouldn't it? Rockets away!  I've knocked out toooons of snipers with rockets, it's awesome because even though they are well hidden by cover if there are no rocks in front of them a rocket fired right below that little red triangle usually equals death for them! 

One complaint I do have though is when I spawn with my team and I'm already being hit so I die within 3 seconds.  That shit pisses me off beyond belief!


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 21, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> That would mean you're playing as an Engineer though wouldn't it? Rockets away!  I've knocked out toooons of snipers with rockets, it's awesome because even though they are well hidden by cover if there are no rocks in front of them a rocket fired right below that little red triangle usually equals death for them!
> 
> One complaint I do have though is when I spawn with my team and I'm already being hit so I die within 3 seconds.  That shit pisses me off beyond belief!



Nah assault man. I'm hanging out for an AN-94 and red dot. 

I should give engineer a go instead of shooting noob tube grenades and tanks and pretending I'm helping.


----------



## philkilla (Mar 21, 2010)

The AN94 is def. one of my favorite rifles.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 22, 2010)

I will say this, MW2 has a way cooler selection of assault rifles.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeh but Bad Company has the Gmotherfucking 3 from Cod 4.


Fucking acecakes.



Also i finally got the defibs/assault red dot/engineer 4x scope so now i can ACTUALLY FUCKING SEE the cockbite hiding in the bush in the distance before he domiantes me face with a bullet.


I have to say, going on with at least 4 mates to play this game is amazing. The awesomeness of dying and getting revived to then go and waste the whole squad of enemy that spawned on your killer is fucking legendary.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 22, 2010)

Yeah but word is you can't put red dot or ACOG on it. 



I'm really hanging for the red dot, I'm not far off, even though I'll still have to deal with the XM8 eating dick for ages before I can score the AN94.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 22, 2010)

Oh dear!

That is most unfortunate news. I don't see why they would disallow sight upgrades on the universal kit weapons. Not many are going to use a gun with only iron sights versus a decent assault rifle with a sight on it.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 22, 2010)

So close to getting a red dot. Then tonight, 2 CTDs in a row followed by a BSOD citing dxgmm1.sys. 

I'm getting dangerously close to "Fuck this shit, I'm going home" status and having just grabbed Perfect Dark on XBLA I have very, very few incentives not to.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 22, 2010)

I was fucking raging at this game before i had any scopes. Now i've got all red dots and 4x scopes except the medic class. 


They improve the game greatly. Now it's purely my fault for getting owned now and i've found the game to actually be much more fun. I have the range to kill the twat in the bush camping now so game on.



Also, type 88 with a 4x scope is a quality single fire rifle (ala FAL/G3).


----------



## 8string (Mar 22, 2010)

Magwallah is my tag, I sent some requests to some people...


----------



## philkilla (Mar 22, 2010)

Bekanor said:


> I will say this, MW2 has a way cooler selection of assault rifles.



with totally inconsistent gameplay to boot!


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 22, 2010)

philkilla said:


> with totally inconsistent gameplay to boot!



That's true but it has to date never caused a BSOD so bad my BIOS goes wonky and reduces the voltage on my CPU resulting in another BSOD only minutes later.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 22, 2010)

This game makes me slightly sad at the missed oppertunity of MW2. Still, Infinity Ward became bloated and complacent, released a fun but short campaign and a diabolically buggy MP. This is just better in every respect, espescially eschewing COD's arcadey, pick up and play style in favour of deep, tactical MP. Probably the best MP game I've played in as long as I can remember.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 22, 2010)

If you could have the COD menu system, gun detail (graphics wise), control style and feel (light, fast and easy) and couple it with the battlefield levels, gameplay, depth/imersion and general awesomeness you'd have my perfect game. SAdly it's not going to happen so i'll stick with Bad Company over COD. 

Battlefield got the unlocks right on. Things to be unlocked over ALL guns in the range are the way forward. Having to iron sight every fucking gun in cod was a pain in my brain.

And i'm still not a fan of how cod and battlefield chuck newbies in with very high rankers and let them get fucked in the ass royally. 
Halo had the best matchmaking system. Where you'd consistently get matched with similarly skilled players. Whatever happened to this method?


Also i am loving the singleplayer at the moment. I have only played it on hard difficulty and it seems to be right on for me. Not quite finished it yet so we'll see how it does.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 22, 2010)

See, the arcadeynes of COD spoils it for me, where you run at about 20mph and sprint at about 40, and can knife someone from about 8 foot away.

BC has another upper hand - no stupidly unbalanced weapons like Akimbo Winchester 1887s!


----------



## GazPots (Mar 23, 2010)

I love how cod moves but i HATE the perks. The sprinting and knifing at mach4 from 4km away is shite. Perks have ruined online shooters. Unfortunatly i don't see them going away as they are even in Bad Company abeit in a slightly less gay form as COD.

I'm desperate for COD to have a barebones hardcore playlist. No perks and general sillyness. Just the guns and normal movement.




Also, why do i see many people using the sniper "spotter scope" in hardcore mode? It's almost useless as the only place to see the enemy is on the map which is uncontrollable and unzoomable. Do you still get some spot points for seeing them when they are killed?


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 23, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Also, why do i see many people using the sniper "spotter scope" in hardcore mode? It's almost useless as the only place to see the enemy is on the map which is uncontrollable and unzoomable. Do you still get some spot points for seeing them when they are killed?



I think you get 20 points if you flag someone up and someone else kills them, regardless of game mode.

I hear the developer is looking at doing some balancing for the MP (imo not needed) and the M60 is on the list, no doubt getting nerfed since its the best of the bunch of the LMGs. Probably had too many damn kids whining about getting their asses kicked by it. Now it will be as weak as the Engineers default basic SMG no doubt.


----------



## philkilla (Mar 23, 2010)

I think you mean the mortar strike


----------



## Isan (Mar 23, 2010)

Add me on PC 


Lt Com Ambrose


----------



## GazPots (Mar 23, 2010)

Esp Griffyn said:


> I think you get 20 points if you flag someone up and someone else kills them, regardless of game mode.
> 
> I hear the developer is looking at doing some balancing for the MP (imo not needed) and the M60 is on the list, no doubt getting nerfed since its the best of the bunch of the LMGs. Probably had too many damn kids whining about getting their asses kicked by it. Now it will be as weak as the Engineers default basic SMG no doubt.



Ah, i mean i knew how it worked in the normal mode (floating icon above head sort of thing) but didn't really see it's point in hardcore since such icons are removed.



Hmm, automatic points if your teammates kill them eh? I might have to try this out when i get it.


----------



## GazPots (Mar 23, 2010)

Tired of Chopper Rape????




Use the guideable rocket launcher. I just had a game where me and a team mate took down 4 choppers right out of the sky with 1 finely placed rocket on each chopper. It looks spectacular. 


EDIT - LOL 




Also hilarity in watching your mate sitting on the UAV console from the respawn screen only to see an enemy aproach him. You watch as he notices your team mate and is about to knife him. That is until you respawn right in his face and blow him away with your light machine gun. 



I can only imagine the guys fury he experienced with that gem.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Mar 23, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Ah, i mean i knew how it worked in the normal mode (floating icon above head sort of thing) but didn't really see it's point in hardcore since such icons are removed.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, automatic points if your teammates kill them eh? I might have to try this out when i get it.



I don't know if such a tactic will work in hardcore (as I don't bother with it) but in normal mode, while flying around in the UAV, gunning people down with the 50.cal and blowing up vehicles with the hellfires is the main points income, but if you tag everyone you see on the ground, any time one of them gets killed while tagged you get the 20 points, making a steady side income. Good stuff. I always shoot my LMGs in bursts, and in the gaps between bursts hit the tag, so if my target gets away I can still get some points for it.

I think you get more points than usual if a squad member kills them too.


----------



## Bekanor (Mar 25, 2010)

Have red dot, have 4X. 


XM8 still sucks.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 5, 2010)

GazPots said:


> Tired of Chopper Rape????
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love this game, but the engineer class is a bit too powerful. SMGs AND a rocket?They should've made shotguns the main and smgs slightly lees powerful secondaries.....or they could've just kept the spec ops kit.


----------



## Bekanor (Apr 5, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> I love this game, but the engineer class is a bit too powerful. SMGs AND a rocket?They should've made shotguns the main and smgs slightly lees powerful secondaries.....or they could've just kept the spec ops kit.



I think I hate engineers more than snipers. The amount of rocket spam I've experienced is reminiscent of the days of Unreal Tournament and Serious Sam. Rockets rockets everywhere but not a drop to drink.


----------



## GazPots (Apr 5, 2010)

In hardcore it's more annoying because of the snipers than the engineers. 


What i find unbelieveable is how SUCK ASS the anti air guns are in this game. At least have the two uncappable bases have decent anti air defense. The amount of times i sit and don't respawn because of the unstoppable base rape is ridiculous.


It takes forever to take down an apache (at least for me) even though every burst of the AA is nailing the chopper.



Apart from that and the snipefest in hardcore i'm quite pleased with this game.


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 5, 2010)

GazPots said:


> In hardcore it's more annoying because of the snipers than the engineers.
> 
> 
> What i find unbelieveable is how SUCK ASS the anti air guns are in this game. At least have the two uncappable bases have decent anti air defense. The amount of times i sit and don't respawn because of the unstoppable base rape is ridiculous.
> ...



Thats definitely a complaint of mine. The AA gun was great against chopper whores who spawn camp in the first one, but its complete crap now.


----------



## Origin (Apr 6, 2010)

You guys are making me want this game like fuck. I hated MW's multi, it had potential but unrealized and stupid because of perks and what I felt was bland gameplay.

From the looks of things, this solves those problems...ah god...I want ...I WANT


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 6, 2010)

Origin said:


> You guys are making me want this game like fuck. I hated MW's multi, it had potential but unrealized and stupid because of perks and what I felt was bland gameplay.
> 
> From the looks of things, this solves those problems...ah god...I want ...I WANT



Theres a couple problems in BC2, but not nearly as many as MW2. Its A LOT more realistic, and lag doesn't rule everything. Plus, people cant use to commando to stab from miles and jump off of huge buildings like superman.


----------



## Nofear (Apr 6, 2010)

I love this game, Im already level 21

add me on PC: Nofear


----------



## vhmetalx (Apr 8, 2010)

me and my cousin snipe like no toher on this game in arica harbor.
add me if ya want on ps3
viktheimpaler


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 8, 2010)

Nofear said:


> I love this game, Im already level 21
> 
> add me on PC: Nofear


fuckin 20friend limit :/


----------



## Murmel (Apr 18, 2010)

Alright.

So I've been playing Battlefield 2 for about 4 years now, it's one of the best large scale online shooters on the market.
So I went to the store, got BC2 for the rip-off price of 50&#8364;.. Which is like 70$ or something. Anyway. 
I installed it, and was hurraying that I had finally got it, I played 3 fucking matches and I was on my breaking point, I almost threw my 100&#8364; headset into the wall.

Bad Company has totally ruined the Battlefield series, for some reason, I can't aim for shit in this game. I easily go 2-3 K/D each game in MW2 and BF2 but I just can't aim in BC2. And with all the crap blowing up everywhere and crates flying all over the place, it's just retarded.
And what's up with everyone running around with Carl Gustavs all the time? If you didn't buy this on release you are pretty much screwed, because everyone already has the unlocks which are FAR superior to the starting weapons unlike BF2 for example.

*But* the singleplayer is great, that I love. Other than that, worst shooter I've ever played in my entire life, worse than Counter-Strike.


----------



## HamBungler (Apr 18, 2010)

^ One thing you have to note when shooting you have to take physics into account. You have to expect bullet drop and a couple other factors when shooting. You have to learn how each gun works to use it most effectively. The sniper rifles for example have a good bit of bullet drop when shooting them at long range so you have to aim with the marks on the crosshairs to get a good shot, and assault rifles will be harder to aim if you don't burst fire, and machine guns get easier to handle as you fire them longer. Look up how each gun works and try again using what you learn with em' and get back to us


----------



## Murmel (Apr 18, 2010)

HamBungler said:


> ^ One thing you have to note when shooting you have to take physics into account. You have to expect bullet drop and a couple other factors when shooting. You have to learn how each gun works to use it most effectively. The sniper rifles for example have a good bit of bullet drop when shooting them at long range so you have to aim with the marks on the crosshairs to get a good shot, and assault rifles will be harder to aim if you don't burst fire, and machine guns get easier to handle as you fire them longer. Look up how each gun works and try again using what you learn with em' and get back to us



Yes ofcourse, I have to think about that in Battlefield 2 as well.
But the thing is, with all the shit blowing up everywhere and just having incompetent teams + an enemy team with nothing but Carl Gustavs makes the game worthless to me.


----------



## darbdavys (Apr 18, 2010)

Join another server then


----------



## ittoa666 (Apr 18, 2010)

Murmel said:


> Yes ofcourse, I have to think about that in Battlefield 2 as well.
> But the thing is, with all the shit blowing up everywhere and just having incompetent teams + an enemy team with nothing but Carl Gustavs makes the game worthless to me.



Shit blowing up everywhere is realistic, but bad teams are a plague in the game. It's always 20 snipers and one demo guy running around the map. EVERYONE SNIPES!!!!! 

I have fun sniping, but so many people do it that its stupid.


----------



## Murmel (Apr 19, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> Join another server then


Believe me, I've tried. 
And yes, shit blowing up might be realistic, but if I want a realistic shooter, I'll go and play Project Reality mod for BF2 or Operation Flashpoint, or Ghost Recon etc..

But if you guys enjoy it, then kudos to you. I just wanted to share my thoughts


----------



## Selloutz (Apr 21, 2010)

i started playing this and haven't gone back to mw2, really good online multiplayer experience


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 25, 2010)

So I just got a new 28" monitor and I figured the best initial test would be a few rounds of BC2!  This was the result of my first sniping round:







With the new monitor I'm def getting back into this game, anyone on here still playing it? If so let me know what your ID is and I'll add you so we can get a party together!


----------



## Mexi (Jul 6, 2010)

I just upgraded my old nVidia 8600 GT to a 260 GTX (overclocked) and ive enjoyed this game much more. The obscene amounts of sniping does get annoying, but I really do enjoy this game more than MW2 (being able to virtually blow a hole into any building gives the game a degree of realism thats been missing in fps')


----------



## Bekanor (Jul 7, 2010)

I haven't played for ages, now that everyone is presumably way better at the game, how dead can I expect to be if I go back in and try to play assault class?


----------



## GazPots (Jul 8, 2010)

To be honest, it's not that bad now. Just make sure you play with some decent squad members and you'll be fine. 


I did notice a lot of Sniper APC's in the game which were a bit tricky to get to.


----------



## ZEBOV (Nov 3, 2010)

w00t! I just got BC2 for PC yesterday!
I tried to get on multiplayer yesterday, and either the servers were down or no one plays the PC version online anymore. There was nothing online!


----------



## M2K (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm a massive Bad Company 2 patriot. Any PS3 fellas here that wanna play with me add my PSN: Would_u_kindly


----------



## groph (Jan 26, 2011)

I've got it for the PC. I found the single player to be far too short, but besides that goddamn level where you need to destroy those Russian helicopters with the slow ass missile launcher while getting shot at from all angles while your squad mates sit in a corner and play with themselves, it was completely fucking awesome.

I've gotten into multiplayer and I don't understand how some of you guys manage to get to level 20+ within a few days unless you're playing literally all day; I only just got to 19 last night after months of play. I only go at it a couple of hours when I do, though.

Call of Duty can't compare. Playing something like MW2 or Black Ops just feels so lacking. Pretty much every gun can kill in 2 or 3 hits, nothing blows up, the graphics are only sort of good, 10 year olds rape you with sniper rifles all day and call you a faggot for it, and everybody runs around the map randomly until they find someone to kill. It's ALL about your k/d ratio.

Destructible environments should be in every FPS. In my opinion, BFBC2 set a new standard in ambience. The sound effects are amazing - your shots echo and sounds get pitch shifted when you take a nasty hit. Dust is constantly flying around the maps impairing vision, sand reflects light and makes sniping incredibly difficult from some spots. CoD maps feel completely static, while BC2's feel alive.

What is probably the best part is that teamwork is actually 100% necessary to win a round. If you're the god of MW2 and can lone wolf it with an assault rifle and get a giant score composed entirely of points from marksman headshots, wonderful. Your team could still lose the match miserably. Stick with your damn squad and help them. Really, your ammo box/med kit should be out as much as your gun is. As a Recon (not sniper) you need to be spamming motion mines wherever you go (you can rack up serious points doing that) and only really take shots when you know you can hit, otherwise the vapor trail from your bullet can give away your hiding spot and you really can't go toe to toe with any other class. Unless you're packing a shotgun and C4, then you can own the match if you stay hidden well. There's so much diversity in possible layouts and tactics. And I haven't even gotten into how awesome the vehicles are.

Buy this bloody game. I got it for $30 at Walmart.


----------



## philkilla (Jan 26, 2011)

Yah, this game is still epic.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 27, 2011)

This is still the most balanced game I've played online. I just kinda wish that they would release a lot of dlc, but I blame EA for that.


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I think I want to buy this game. I'm tired of CoD's bullshit.
Is it better on PC or 360?


----------



## ittoa666 (Feb 20, 2011)

I have it on 360, so I'm biased. I say get it on xbox.

Also, level 40 here. Been playing for a while and I still don't see 50 comin any time soon.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Feb 20, 2011)

Taylor said:


> I think I want to buy this game. I'm tired of CoD's bullshit.
> Is it better on PC or 360?



It looks amazing on PC with direct X11


----------



## M2K (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm 32 on my Kindly account
Level 11 with my Mad-Dog account


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 21, 2011)

Taylor said:


> I think I want to buy this game. I'm tired of CoD's bullshit.
> Is it better on PC or 360?



If you have a PC spec'd to run games smoothly, I'd suggest going the PC route as the graphics look sweet with Direct-X 11 (as someone stated above) and I vastly prefer being able to pick servers over matchmaking on 360.


----------



## Taylor2 (Feb 22, 2011)

Got the PC version, this game is pretty awesome.

I'm level 2.
Uh huh.


Sniping in this game rules hard.


----------



## Bekanor (Feb 24, 2011)

Had a game of this tonight after not playing it for ages. 

Still blows. Oh well.

Say what you will about COD (cos you're probably on the mark) but at least you don't have every second dude spamming rockets at you. Talk about balance issues, the assault class gets fucked up by everything else. Put 4 hit markers (chest) on a dude and he just calmly stood there and fired his Carl Gustav at me. Yay, what fun.

If I wanted to dodge rockets all day I'd play Quake 3 Arena or Serious Sam (I haven't played Serious Sam for ages, that shit was awesome).


----------

